# Good gift book?



## Kim G (Sep 10, 2008)

What would be a good theology book to give as a gift to a male college graduate? It would need to be something easy to read (i.e., not Luther or Gill . . . probably not Spurgeon, either) but not silly fluff (no Osteen, please! )


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 10, 2008)

I would heartily recommend books by R.C. Sproul. Particularly Essential Truths of the Christian Faith.


----------



## JM (Sep 10, 2008)

Leather bound Pilgrim's Progress : Genes Books

Collectors edition : Amazon.com: The Pilgrim's Progress [LARGE PRINT]: John Bunyan: Books


----------



## BlueEyedU2Fan (Sep 10, 2008)

Kim G said:


> What would be a good theology book to give as a gift to a male college graduate? It would need to be something easy to read (i.e., not Luther or Gill . . . probably not Spurgeon, either) but not silly fluff (no Osteen, please! )



I give John Piper's _Don't Waste Your Life _frequently as a gift to graduates. Not exactly a theology book, but still a good book.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 10, 2008)

Solus Christus said:


> I would heartily recommend books by R.C. Sproul. Particularly Essential Truths of the Christian Faith.



Dittos to the above book. 

I also recommend Concise Theology by J. I. Packer. 

If you are looking to inspire devotion to Christ look to John Piper.


----------



## BlueEyedU2Fan (Sep 10, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> If you are looking to inspire devotion to Christ look to John Piper.



Well said.


----------



## Archlute (Sep 10, 2008)

If you are looking for a good systematic theology text that is as well-written as it is well-researched, I still recommend Wayne Grudem's work, especially for those young in the faith who are attempting to grasp the basics of Christian doctrine. I have his full _Systematic Theology: An Introduction to Biblical Doctrine_, but I believe that he also came out with a more condensed and simplified version entitled simply _Biblical Doctrine_. He has also put out a more recent, and even more basic work, _Christian Beliefs: Twenty Basics Every Christian Should Know_ with which I have no familiarity, but it has received good reviews.

Grudem received his M.Div. from Westminster in Philly, his PhD from Cambridge, and has as well co-authored the third book that I mentioned with his son, whom I believe to be a minister in the PCA, so there are all kinds of good influences to be found there.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Sep 10, 2008)

Piper does some really theological/exegetical work too, though it doesn't sell as big. John Frame said "Counted Righteous in Christ" was the best defence of the imputed righteousness of Christ to come out in 50 since John Murray wrote on it.

I would say "The Pleasures of God" by Piper would be good.


----------



## Virginia Marine (Sep 10, 2008)

Solus Christus said:


> I would heartily recommend books by R.C. Sproul. Particularly Essential Truths of the Christian Faith.



My son just started college and I actually gave him a copy of this book (great minds think alike...). I also got him a subscription to Table Talk magazine which he has appreciated as a daily devotional...


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 10, 2008)

Leather bound Valley of Vision. It's a devotional of puritan prayers. It's beautiful.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Dearly Bought (Sep 10, 2008)

I really can't think of much better than Michael Horton's _Putting Amazing Back Into Grace_. As a matter of fact, I just gave my copy to a male college graduate (need to get a few more now myself). It's pretty easy to read and engaging, yet has a whole lot o' content. I give it particularly high marks for addressing the errors distinctive to contemporary American religion with great skill.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 10, 2008)

JI Packer, _Knowing God_
RC Sproul, _The Holiness of God_

Graduation is a great time to give them a genuine leather bound Thompson Chain Reference Bible.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 10, 2008)

If your goal is to give them a guide to Christian theology, I echo Adam's advice regarding Grudem. Nobody writes so simply about Christian truth in the idiom of today. And, as Adma noted, you have three levels of choice, depending on your budget and goal.

If you want a devotional book, go for Piper, Packer, or the Puritans.

If your college grad is not terribly "into" theology, give him Sproul, the best popularizer around our circles.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 10, 2008)

Not a theology book: Dave Ramsey's "The Total Money Makeover" on how to get out of debt, how to save - God's and grandma's way of handling money. It got my wife and me out of debt (student loans, etc...). Not a fad book - gives reasons, myths about debt, anti-credit card, how to give to the church. I highly, highly, highly recommend it to him and you and to the many people to which I have given the book. 

I could recommend several books but strictly theology - like Ryrie's "Basic Systematic Theology"? More of a study but all theology. The Westminster Confessions - good start.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 10, 2008)

Solus Christus said:


> I would heartily recommend books by R.C. Sproul. Particularly Essential Truths of the Christian Faith.


----------

